# 2007 Mini S Possible Slow Oil Leak?



## OleBoosterCoope (Sep 6, 2017)

Alright, so has anyone else had a problem as to where just, and here's the kicker, every now and again, when I go out and take my car to class at 6:30pm or just anywhere, oil seems to have built up and it'll burn off for a good minute, and by the time I get there there's barely any burning, but the next few days it's just not? It SEEMS to be coming from where the filter is but it's fine? Possibly a connection? Any thoughts? Not something so serious that I've had the time to take anything apart, just wanted to know if anyone else had a similar issue, Thanks!


----------

